# Newly diagnosed



## andy hutch (Feb 24, 2017)

Hi

I've only been diagnosed, with Type 2, since Wednesday. Lots of information to take in. My doctor has put me straight onto Metformin pills to be taken daily. not sure if this is normal or not to be honest 

I'm also a Ceoliac, not sure how much this will impact on my diet but looking forward to looking into recipe ideas etc.

I'll do my best not to annoy everyone by bombarding you all with questions.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## grovesy (Feb 24, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## Ljc (Feb 24, 2017)

Hi Andy. Welcome.
You bombard away, we're a tough lot us diabetics 
Metformin is normally the first choice of meds for T2s, how are you getting on with it.


----------



## andy hutch (Feb 24, 2017)

Thanks for the 'welcomes'
it all seems a bit overwhelming at the minute. I'm sure i'll get my head around it sooner rather than later. But this looks a lot more in depth as such than just avoiding Gluten.
I have a phone appointment with my GP 2 weeks on Monday, so hopefully that will help shed some light, but for now it's an immediate start on changing my diet I guess. Not that it was that bad to start with, but always room for improvement.
I suppose my first question will be what is best - Avoidance of certain foods or moderation of the said foods?

with regards to Metformin, I have only just started taking it yesterday and all seems ok at the minute. Lets hope it stays that way


----------



## Grogg1 (Feb 24, 2017)

I was put on Metformin immediately.  I found the best advice on diet from this site.  Basically restrict carbs, which all turn to sugar.  Ignore traffic light system on food, just look at total carbs. I restrict rice, bread, pasta and potatoes.  I don't avoid good fats or wine!  You obviously have other dietary requirements so hopefully someone with more knowledge will come along with advice.


----------



## Martin Canty (Feb 24, 2017)

andy hutch said:


> My doctor has put me straight onto Metformin pills to be taken daily. not sure if this is normal or not to be honest


Welcome Andy,

Yes, I believe it's very common.... Along with advice to adjust diet & exercise.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Feb 24, 2017)

Welcome from a fellow T2.
I've been told everyone is put on metformin straight away.


----------



## Bubbsie (Feb 25, 2017)

andy hutch said:


> Hi
> 
> I've only been diagnosed, with Type 2, since Wednesday. Lots of information to take in. My doctor has put me straight onto Metformin pills to be taken daily. not sure if this is normal or not to be honest
> 
> ...


Hi Andy...just wondering how your diagnosis (DX) came about...and what your levels are... have you had an HbA1c test... given any advice on self testing... I was started on Metformin immediately at DX...not everyone is...there are several members here who have never taken Meds...manage with diet & exercise only...and some who have started on metformin and have managed to come off it. (with approval from their GP's or DSN)..at the risk of getting shot down in flames...I suspect it may depend on what your BG level was...initially I had real problems with Metformin...the 'usual'...however after a few weeks once I got used to it...the symptoms did subside...and it has helped me to lower my BG...hoping to come off it...or reduce it (currently take 21 500mg twice daily) in the near future...as grogg says it is all about restricting those carbs...lots of advice here on how to do that...and I believe we have  several coeliac members here who can advise on the additional problems it may present...bombard with questions...expected here...good luck...be interested to hear of your progress.


----------



## Carolg (Feb 25, 2017)

Hi and welcome to forum. Ask loads of questions


----------



## Ditto (Feb 25, 2017)

Hello Andy and welcome.


----------



## andy hutch (Feb 27, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> Hi Andy...just wondering how your diagnosis (DX) came about...and what your levels are... have you had an HbA1c test... given any advice on self testing... I was started on Metformin immediately at DX...not everyone is...there are several members here who have never taken Meds...manage with diet & exercise only...and some who have started on metformin and have managed to come off it. (with approval from their GP's or DSN)..at the risk of getting shot down in flames...I suspect it may depend on what your BG level was...initially I had real problems with Metformin...the 'usual'...however after a few weeks once I got used to it...the symptoms did subside...and it has helped me to lower my BG...hoping to come off it...or reduce it (currently take 21 500mg twice daily) in the near future...as grogg says it is all about restricting those carbs...lots of advice here on how to do that...and I believe we have  several coeliac members here who can advise on the additional problems it may present...bombard with questions...expected here...good luck...be interested to hear of your progress.


 
Hi Bubbsie
I was diagnosed about 5 years ago with Pre-diabetes. so was on 6 monthly checks. I had a lot going on personally and to be honest I let these slide, the last test was about 3 1/2 years ago. I called the doctor about something unrelated and he told me off for not having bloods done recently so I got booked in. Had the HbA1c test and this came in at 49. To be honest it's better I found out now rather than a year or so ago, I wouldn't have been in the right place to really care, where as now I do. Like I said over the last year I have made massive changes to diet and exercise etc. I think that's why I was shocked really.
The carbs thing should be easy enough, I don't really do a lot of those anyway, but reading through there seems to be a lot of foods that can catch you out even though you would think normally they're quite healthy for you.
I have a follow up appointment on Monday, so based on the outcome from that I'll decide whether or not to buy myself a blood testing kit and got from there. Keep a food diary etc. see what sets my sugars off


----------



## Bubbsie (Feb 27, 2017)

sQUOTE="andy hutch, post: 690610, member: 17913"]Hi Bubbsie
I was diagnosed about 5 years ago with Pre-diabetes. so was on 6 monthly checks. I had a lot going on personally and to be honest I let these slide, the last test was about 3 1/2 years ago. I called the doctor about something unrelated and he told me off for not having bloods done recently so I got booked in. Had the HbA1c test and this came in at 49. To be honest it's better I found out now rather than a year or so ago, I wouldn't have been in the right place to really care, where as now I do. Like I said over the last year I have made massive changes to diet and exercise etc. I think that's why I was shocked really.
The carbs thing should be easy enough, I don't really do a lot of those anyway, but reading through there seems to be a lot of foods that can catch you out even though you would think normally they're quite healthy for you.
I have a follow up appointment on Monday, so based on the outcome from that I'll decide whether or not to buy myself a blood testing kit and got from there. Keep a food diary etc. see what sets my sugars off [/QUOTE]
Hi Andy...sorry to hear things have been so tough for you...we all get side tracked by life's difficulties...particularly personal matters which need to take priority... your levels are not too bad...at 49 whilst this does take you into the diabetic range...I would imagine with a little bit of effort you can manage to get those numbers back down reasonably soon...the guidelines for diagnosis are below:

*Normal:* Below 42 mmol/mol (6.0%)

*Prediabetes:* 42 to 47 mmol/mol (6.0 to 6.4%)

*Diabetes:* 48 mmol/mol (6.5% or over)
You are only just in the diabetic range...some work to do admittedly but likely not as much as you feared...in respect of testing your BG levels...I would strongly advise you to invest in a Blood Glucose meter...you say you want to 'see what sets my blood sugar off'...this is one sure fire way to do that...testing before you eat...and then testing two hours after your meal will show you what effect the food you have eaten has on your BG...it gives you a spot check...tells you what your BG is at that moment...as opposed to the HbA1c test which will give you an average of your levels over the previous 2/3 months...well worth the investment...I also take Metformin...have done since July last year...although my levels at diagnosis were high 17.4...with the Metformin... diet & exercise have managed to reduce those to an average of 6.3...I doubt I would have managed that without testing regularly...and the advice & support from the members on this forum...I still have some work to do...but heading in the right direction...you are right when you say some foods are surprisingly bad for diabetics...and can catch you out...in addition what suits one diabetic may not suit another...again an advantage to test regularly...I eat bananas...some find they spike their BG...I also eat bread...albeit a high protein one...again doesn't suit others...don't rush...diabetes is a lifelong condition...so find a routine that you can sustain long term...at your own pace...and for information I would recommend a book that was a great source of source of help for me...Type 2 Diabetes The First year by Gretchen Becker...herself a type 2 diabetic...she takes you through her first year month by month...answers so many questions...why...how...what to do...testing...recommended that book so many times...which I had a share in the profits..it is a really easy read too...good luck with your appointment...would love to hear how you get on.


----------



## Nomad (Feb 27, 2017)

Welcome Andy, don't worry about bombarding this board with questions, that is what it's for and there are plenty of helpful soles willing to give you advice.


----------



## ianbilly (Feb 27, 2017)

Ralph-YK said:


> Welcome from a fellow T2.
> I've been told everyone is put on metformin straight away.


@Ralph-YK , not quite true. I was diagnosed last November & my GP & DN just said no medication just diet control trying a LCHF diet. I do have a statin to control my Cholesterol but no other medication since. I've had a couple of reviews and they are happy so far for me to continue as i am.


----------



## Amigo (Feb 27, 2017)

ianbilly said:


> @Ralph-YK , not quite true. I was diagnosed last November & my GP & DN just said no medication just diet control trying a LCHF diet. I do have a statin to control my Cholesterol but no other medication since. I've had a couple of reviews and they are happy so far for me to continue as i am.



I wasn't put on metformin straight away either. In fact it wasn't suggested initially but it depends on your initial levels I suppose and risks. My doc has always been happy for me to do it by Diet control.


----------



## James 048 (Feb 27, 2017)

andy hutch said:


> Hi
> 
> I've only been diagnosed, with Type 2, since Wednesday. Lots of information to take in. My doctor has put me straight onto Metformin pills to be taken daily. not sure if this is normal or not to be honest
> 
> ...


Hi Andy 
Warm welcome to the forum.


----------



## Ditto (Feb 28, 2017)

I'm not on Metformin. I was diagnosed and then nothing! Well doc did suggest a diabetic course but I blanked that. Now I'm trying to do exercise and less eating, but that's off my own bat. This Friday I go to the diabetic course at last. I was in denial for a year. How stupid. I hate to think of the damage I caused by another year of pigging out. 

Hope you can get a handle on your D asap.


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 28, 2017)

andy hutch said:


> Hi Bubbsie
> I was diagnosed about 5 years ago with Pre-diabetes. so was on 6 monthly checks. I had a lot going on personally and to be honest I let these slide, the last test was about 3 1/2 years ago. I called the doctor about something unrelated and he told me off for not having bloods done recently so I got booked in. Had the HbA1c test and this came in at 49. To be honest it's better I found out now rather than a year or so ago, I wouldn't have been in the right place to really care, where as now I do. Like I said over the last year I have made massive changes to diet and exercise etc. I think that's why I was shocked really.
> The carbs thing should be easy enough, I don't really do a lot of those anyway, but reading through there seems to be a lot of foods that can catch you out even though you would think normally they're quite healthy for you.
> I have a follow up appointment on Monday, so based on the outcome from that I'll decide whether or not to buy myself a blood testing kit and got from there. Keep a food diary etc. see what sets my sugars off


@andy hutch. Hi & welcome. I absolutely totally agree with you having a meter to keep an eye on your bgls Andy, you can then test your bgls::-

a) upon waking,
b) pre each meal
c) post each meal 2hrs later.

Doing this will indicate as to what foods/drinks affect your blood glucose levels. It's a case of trial & error.

Don't forget that exercise is really important too, if you are able. Good luck

DX Type2 April 2016
Metformin withdrawn
Diet & exercise only


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 28, 2017)

Ditto said:


> I'm not on Metformin. I was diagnosed and then nothing! Well doc did suggest a diabetic course but I blanked that. Now I'm trying to do exercise and less eating, but that's off my own bat. This Friday I go to the diabetic course at last. I was in denial for a year. How stupid. I hate to think of the damage I caused by another year of pigging out.
> Hope you can get a handle on your D asap.


@Ditto. Plzd to hear about the Diabetic course, you'll learn a lot there. Also you'll meet like diabetics. I think you'll make much progress from now on which has eluded you so far. Good luck x


----------



## andy hutch (Mar 2, 2017)

thanks for all the welcomes and advice, much appreciated. I will be purchasing a Blood Test kit this week.
Quick update - I spoke too soon about lack of side effects from the Metformin, my poor old belly is doing somersaults 24 hours a day right now, hopefully this will subside some time soon.
first real question, which I am sure I've seen the answer to somewhere but now cant find again - What level of Carbs per 100gm would people say is too high? or should I be looking at a total percentage of something if eating less than 100gm?
Sorry if this answer is easy to find and thanks in advance


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 2, 2017)

andy hutch said:


> Thanks for the 'welcomes'
> it all seems a bit overwhelming at the minute. I'm sure i'll get my head around it sooner rather than later. But this looks a lot more in depth as such than just avoiding Gluten.
> I have a phone appointment with my GP 2 weeks on Monday, so hopefully that will help shed some light, but for now it's an immediate start on changing my diet I guess. Not that it was that bad to start with, but always room for improvement.
> I suppose my first question will be what is best - Avoidance of certain foods or moderation of the said foods?
> ...


Andy, after 10 months I'm still trying to get my head around it but I'm getting there slowly thanks to the support from our fellow D's


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 2, 2017)

andy hutch said:


> Hi
> 
> I've only been diagnosed, with Type 2, since Wednesday. Lots of information to take in. My doctor has put me straight onto Metformin pills to be taken daily. not sure if this is normal or not to be honest
> 
> ...


@Andy. Hi. I'm not coeliac but I buy KoKo alternative to milk which is suitable for Coeliacs. I buy it from Asda.


----------



## andy hutch (Mar 2, 2017)

wirralass said:


> @Andy. Hi. I'm not coeliac but I buy KoKo alternative to milk which is suitable for Coeliacs. I buy it from Asda.


 thanks, will have a look.
Is Dairy milk really that bad? how about Almond Milk?
I told you all there'll be loads of questions


----------



## Bubbsie (Mar 2, 2017)

andy hutch said:


> thanks for all the welcomes and advice, much appreciated. I will be purchasing a Blood Test kit this week.
> Quick update - I spoke too soon about lack of side effects from the Metformin, my poor old belly is doing somersaults 24 hours a day right now, hopefully this will subside some time soon.
> first real question, which I am sure I've seen the answer to somewhere but now cant find again - What level of Carbs per 100gm would people say is too high? or should I be looking at a total percentage of something if eating less than 100gm?
> Sorry if this answer is easy to find and thanks in advance


Andy...Metformin does tend to have that effect...happened to me too...however after the first couple of weeks  once I got used to it...the symptoms did subside...if those symptoms persist and cause you real difficulties...you can ask your GP to give you the extended release Metformin...which is said to be gentler on the system..as for the carbs per 100 gm...that is very much an individual choice...I tend to aim for between 5 to 10 per 100gm...although so far I have not counted the total number of carbs I consume per day...just tend to rely on the fact that everything I buy has a low carb content...your best way to assess how carbs affect your BG is to test...once you get your meter...you'll be able to answer that question yourself...some foods I tolerate well would not be so well tolerated by other diabetics...and vice versa...I eat bananas...oranges...yet some find they do spike their BG...all about experimenting...hope that 'poor old belly' settles down...if not speak to the GP...good luck.


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 2, 2017)

andy hutch said:


> thanks for all the welcomes and advice, much appreciated. I will be purchasing a Blood Test kit this week.
> Quick update - I spoke too soon about lack of side effects from the Metformin, my poor old belly is doing somersaults 24 hours a day right now, hopefully this will subside some time soon.
> first real question, which I am sure I've seen the answer to somewhere but now cant find again - What level of Carbs per 100gm would people say is too high? or should I be looking at a total percentage of something oif eating less than 100gm?
> Sorry if this answer is easy to find and thanks in advance[/
> ...


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 2, 2017)

andy hutch said:


> thanks for all the welcomes and advice, much appreciated. I will be purchasing a Blood Test kit this week.
> Quick update - I spoke too soon about lack of side effects from the Metformin, my poor old belly is doing somersaults 24 hours a day right now, hopefully this will subside some time soon.
> first real question, which I am sure I've seen the answer to somewhere but now cant find again - What level of Carbs per 100gm would people say is too high? or should I be looking at a total percentage of something oif eating less than 100gm?
> Sorry if this answer is easy to find and thanks in advance[/
> ...


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 2, 2017)

@Andy, tap on 'Click to expand' to read my reply to your post.


----------



## Ditto (Mar 3, 2017)

I told my Atkins group about the 100g carbs ceiling and they fell about.  If I go over 25carbs a day I put weight on. I only lose weight on less than 20carbs a day. What I wouldn't give to be allowed 100carbs a day. Bliss.


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 3, 2017)

Ditto said:


> I told my Atkins group about the 100g carbs ceiling and they fell about.  If I go over 25carbs a day I put weight on. I only lose weight on less than 20carbs a day. What I wouldn't give to be allowed 100carbs a day. Bliss.


........C'mon Ditto, get those walking shoes on to shed even more weight! x


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Mar 4, 2017)

Welcome to the forum! Metformin can give God awful side effects. I really couldn't tolerate it so I was put on the modified release metformin and immediately it made such a difference! Im assuming it's more expensive which is probably the reason they put everyone on the standard release version as it's cheap!


----------



## Ditto (Mar 4, 2017)

wirralass said:


> ........C'mon Ditto, get those walking shoes on to shed even more weight! x


LOL. Can't seem to get beyond 3 miles a day, I'm hurty all over when I get back and vegetate in front of the box for the evening.


----------



## Bubbsie (Mar 4, 2017)

Ditto said:


> LOL. Can't seem to get beyond 3 miles a day, I'm hurty all over when I get back and vegetate in front of the box for the evening.


3 miles a day Ditto...not to be sniffed at...I walk the dog for approximately an hour and a half a day...doubt I do more than a mile a day...and I notice the difference in my BG levels already even with that... three miles...that's some distance...well done...keep it up


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 4, 2017)

@Ditto. Hi. Sometimes we have to push ourselves beyond our comfort zone to reap rewards. If you're not nackered after a strenuous exercise routine then I believe you haven't worked hard enough. But I have to say, I am concerned that you're pushing yourself too hard too soon with regard to your heart problem and your poorlyn feet but I have high regard for you for making an effort. I hope you are wearing comfortable walking shoes too. Can you not try a 2 mile walk for say the next week, then increase it to 2 & 1/2 miles the next week & so on? My suggestions are all just layman's talk but are just a thought. Maybe some one here will pick up on 'Heart & Exercise' for you. Hope you are managing to keep your feet moisturised, take care Diagnosed. x


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 4, 2017)

@Ditto. At our local swimming baths they hold a 40 mins 'Healthy Heart' session for overweight ladies. Do you have access to a swimming pool near to you? Just throwing some ideas your way for you to consider. x


----------

